# Tobacco Harm Reduction Symposium



## Alex (12/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/3/15)

I'm really enjoying this, An hour and a half in so far. But very interesting views indeed.


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Thanks @Alex, will try watch over the weekend
Am also interested in these views

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex, will try watch over the weekend
> Am also interested in these views



It's really getting good around the 2:30 mark.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

What you vaping while watching @Alex?
I bet its Polar Bear/Nano Bear on the nuppin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/3/15)

Silver said:


> What you vaping while watching @Alex?
> I bet its Polar Bear/Nano Bear on the nuppin?



You're really spot on there @Silver  such awesome stuff this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/15)

Lol @Alex
Vaping telepathy!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

